# ? temperature for ricotta?



## cheesewhiz

I just started making ricotta cheese this week with the whey from the feta I make. The directions for Old Fashioned Ricotta say to bring the whey to 195*. The four batches I have made all taste great, but the first batch was whiter, the others have been a bit gray. Do I need to adjust the temperature for elevation where I live? I live at 5200ft. and our water boils at 206*. Should I adjust the temperature for ricotta down by six degrees because of that?


----------



## Guest

In my experience the critical point with Ricotta is getting the temp high enough. Once it curdles it should be good to go. If you are using the whey from Feta you might be dealing with inconsistent acid levels. If you don't get curd at 195*(or a little higher because of your altitude?) you might try adding a little citric acid, 1 teaspoon per gallon of milk, or vinegar, 1/4c per gallon of milk.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

I also find that this time of year in late lactation I can't make ricotta


----------



## Guest

I'm still making Mozz and half my does have been fresh since Dec. I just up my citric acid until I get good stretch  Then I make Ricotta in the whey, no problem.

Christy


----------



## cheesewhiz

thanks for your ideas. I am getting curd from my feta whey at around 160* and it seems to me to be pretty good yield.


----------

